# Jet 1440 gear head lathe cnc retrofit



## rtw1955 (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm new to this forum, first posting. I have a  jet, taiwanese, 1440 gear head lathe and am needing information on a cnc retrofit.  I've just retired and haven't used the lathe in 5 years due to my previous day job.  I've started to survey the literature only to find out I need cnc taught to me as a second language. Does anyone know of a concise glossary or dictionary of cnc terminology? I intend to do some personal gunsmithing, which I have done manually in the past.  I don't need cnc for what I've done in the past. But, I'm intrigued by the technology. On  philosophical note, I believe once you quit wanting to learn, you are circling the drain.  Sorry for not asking more specific questions.

Rick


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard !

Maybe this will get you started  http://cnctutor.weebly.com/cnc-glossary.html

Sometimes you have to educate yourself just to know what questions to ask 

There is a lot of talent and experience on Hobby Machinist, we'll be happy to help out any way we can.

For extra credit, figure out how to CNC your lathe and keep full manual capability with quick switchover.


----------



## rtw1955 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks Jim


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard, and congrats on your retirement. I think your spot on with your observation on the need to keep on learning. Cheers, Mike


----------

